# Advice on Berlin; Köln; Hamburg



## malachi*constant (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi! I'm a UK national hoping to move to Germany in early 2015 with my Partner who is from the USA.

We are both musicians, but no doubt we'll be looking for part-time 'normal' work as well to help pay the rent. We are also considering teaching English as a foreign language.

Can you give me advice on, out of the 3 cities, where I am most likely to find

a) paid work in the arts, live jazz, music tuition work

b) work in the hospitality sector, work as a pizza delivery guy... these sorta things

c) work as a 'Fremdsprache' English teacher

additionally, we will also be looking for

d) ethnically diverse areas

e) gay friendly areas

f) areas with cheap rent

I know most of Germany is very tolerant and progressive, but just for my personal wellbeing, I'd like to live somewhere where not everybody is white and heterosexual!

If anyone can shed any light on how these 3 cities compare regarding these factors, and if anyone knows any particular neighbourhoods in any of the cities that are especially diverse, that would be a plus.

Many thanks in advance,

Malachi*Constant


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Well, I guess out of those three Hamburg will be the most expensive one. Taking in consideration that you both will probably spend lots of time in the art / music scene, and not spend all day working at your normal job, without getting your head over water.. , i would exclude Hamburg. Unless of course you work as a musical dancer, actress etc . 

Berlin would be the cheapest, and most artsy of those remaining two. Another advantage is that there are quite a few foreigners nowadays ( though that could mean more competition when it comes to teaching English).


----------

